# New Shooter for My Collection on Display Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well this her old man made a comment on a post about this slingshot....Well to days mail arrived a pkg

Boy was I excited almost pee'd my bid's....Too think I would have such a awesome shooter and to think of

a member who has hundred's of shooter's in his collection None other than Ta Da Mr Gary FlatBander

I thank you very much for having a shooter made by you my friend.....

Natural Gum Rubber & large leather pouch

Comments welcomed & thank you for viewing my post ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Classic!

Enjoy it!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, that is one for the collection for sure... looks like a great shooter !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wll said:


> Wow, that is one for the collection for sure... looks like a great shooter !
> 
> wll


I shot it with 5 rounds...and I am amazed no fork hits....so It is now set aside for display..........OM


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool looks nice


----------

